# Military Working Dog Adoptions Made Easier



## larrydee33 (Feb 25, 2007)

Finally a web site that helps making adopting a Military Working Dog easier. I found out about this in the Marine Corps Times.

There is a complete list with telephone numbers of all the military bases in the US that have working dogs at their facility . This should make it a heck of a lot easier to adopt a Military Working Dog than trying to deal just with Lackland AFB.

They go thru the whole process with you in exact detail. They tell you exactly what questions to ask. Give you a form to fill out. What information you need to know about. The whole 9 yards. 
If your persistant and follow the guidelines outlined on this site you should be able to locate and adopt a retired Military Working Dog in your own geographical area.

http://www.militaryworkingdogadoptions.com


----------



## SouthernBelle (Mar 30, 2007)

Heres another one.

http://www.uswardogs.org/


----------



## tibvixie101 (Nov 26, 2007)

Gonna bookmark the link. I would love to adopt a retired military dog! Our family "boys" were/are all marines, and i think this would be a great way to feel like i am involved. We know when the time is right to add to our family, we're defintatley going to rescue/adopt, so i'll be keeping this in mind. Thanks!


----------

